# Lightroom makes my pictures yellow



## StinaQ (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not quite sure how to explain this in english, but I will give it a try..
All photos that I've imported in to Lightroom appears to be slightly yellow and "warm" in the colors. It's not the photos themselves that are yeloow, couse the look fine in Bridge and Photoshop. 
When I wiew the photos in Lightroom are all the areas that are supposed to be white are yellow instead...
I susspect that it has something to do with my monitor. It's a Samsung SyncMaster 245bPlus and whet I first installed it and opened photos i Photoshot they looked the same as they now look in Lightroom, and I got a message that said something like: the "colorsettings dosen't match" and I think I chose to ignore and after that it looked ok in photoshop, but not in Lightroom though..

Does anyone understand what I mean, and more importantly, does anyone noe how to fix it? Couse now I can't use lightroom to develop at all, everything is so yellow! 
I can add that if I export photos and look at them in for example bidge, they look ok!
Stina


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome, Stina. This appears to be a classic case of corrupt video driver profile. LR uses them differently than PS and other apps and will show up corrupt profiles when other apps wont. To test for this just change to another profile, temporarily and have another look.

Don


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome too Stina! Also check if your histogram is yellowish where it should be gray. If this is so, Don is right on the spot about corrupt monitor profile.


----------



## StinaQ (Dec 1, 2008)

*Hmm*

I'm not quite sure what to do.. How do I change to another profile? I tried downloading a new drive for my monitor but it didn't change anything.
I have another profile that I have placed in: C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\color (I have a PC) I think I need further instuctions..
Stina!


----------



## StinaQ (Dec 1, 2008)

*re*

And yes, the histogram seems to be yellowish!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 1, 2008)

Right click to an empty space on your desktop and in the menu, pick Parameters. Click the Parameters Tab and then on the "Advanced" button lower right. Click the "Color Management" Tab. There you can change the Monitor profile. Try sRGB as a test.

But with Lightroom, you will really want to buy a calibration device eventually...


----------



## Burrellimages (Dec 2, 2008)

I am new to LR myself and am VERY frustrated as well.  I have done 2 recent shoots with a white background and noticed that the images are very tanish or warm in LR2.1 yet when I open them in PS CS4, they are bright white like they were shot.  Also I noticed that in windows explorer, the thumbnails are white but when I click on an image to open it, it has the same yellow tint to it.  I reloaded my monitor driver and still nothing.  I even "rolled back" my monitor driver.  That fixed the yellow, but all the bright colors went flat.  How do i fix this???


----------



## StinaQ (Dec 2, 2008)

*It worked!*

Thank you so much! I had to restart my computer and now it looks great!
I'm really thankful!
Stina!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 2, 2008)

Burrellimages said:


> I am new to LR myself and am VERY frustrated as well. I have done 2 recent shoots with a white background and noticed that the images are very tanish or warm in LR2.1 yet when I open them in PS CS4, they are bright white like they were shot. Also I noticed that in windows explorer, the thumbnails are white but when I click on an image to open it, it has the same yellow tint to it. I reloaded my monitor driver and still nothing. I even "rolled back" my monitor driver. That fixed the yellow, but all the bright colors went flat. How do i fix this???


Welcome to the forums Burrell!
Well, there is nothing like a monitor calibration and preferably with a spectrophotometer or colorimeter. There are also software based (by eye) calibration programs to start with in the meantime.


----------



## Burrellimages (Dec 3, 2008)

Wouldnt my WHOLE monitor be off?  The colors are right in PS and in Windows Explorer thumbnailss, just the LR colors and the full picture when clicking on a windows explorer thumbnail are off.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 3, 2008)

Burrellimages said:


> Wouldnt my WHOLE monitor be off?  The colors are right in PS and in Windows Explorer thumbnailss, just the LR colors and the full picture when clicking on a windows explorer thumbnail are off.


The monitor do not seem to be the problem here. But how did you made your monitor's profile? Note that you cannot rely on Explorer's views as it is not color managed. You say OK in PS but Lightroom is extremely sensitive to color profiles. What are your PS color settings?


----------



## Burrellimages (Dec 3, 2008)

How do you adjust the color profile in LR?  I found it in PS and it's adobe rgb now.  What should it be?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 3, 2008)

Burrellimages said:


> How do you adjust the color profile in LR? I found it in PS and it's adobe rgb now. What should it be?


No choice there. Lightroom use Melissa which is a ProPhotoRGB with a different Gamma. If you import an sRGB JPEG for say, it should interpret accordingly. But this also goes through your monitor profile for translation so a good monitor profile is key here...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 6, 2008)

Burrellimages said:


> Wouldnt my WHOLE monitor be off?  The colors are right in PS and in Windows Explorer thumbnailss, just the LR colors and the full picture when clicking on a windows explorer thumbnail are off.



Lightroom uses the profile differently to other programs, so it shows up a profile that's corrupted in certain parts.  Canned monitor profiles from the manufacturers are most often to blame.  Recalibrating your monitor, as Denis suggested, should do the job.


----------



## Burrellimages (Dec 7, 2008)

I called the Adobe Tech support and they fixed it in less than 2 minutes! LOL  They chose a new color set up under the control panel and made it the default.  Excelent tech support!!!


----------

